

Introducing the $99 Linux Supercomputer - alexholehouse
https://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/systems-management/692990-introducing-the-99-linux-supercomputer

======
jordan_clark
This is the future of web servers. I like it. 5 of these + Residential land
based broadband + LTE failover and you have your own mini data center.

~~~
deutronium
Why do you think this is the future of webservers? As all 16 cores don't
actually appear to Linux directly.

However I guess you could code a webserver specifically for it.

